# Something I been working on



## javlin (Sep 4, 2008)

I thought I post some pics of my workshop I have been building for awhile virtually by myself with some help at times from the wife and boy.The shop measures outside by 16'x30' were I will have a 16'x7' as my office /model room.I posted a pic of model cabinet sometime ago will it's in here built in as part of the wall to the office.The rest of the shop will be woodwork and one corner for my reloading.Well maybe it will be of interest some.Kevin






Pretty much the start 12;4x4x12' @3.5'-4' in the ground w/180lbs of rete another 24;4x4x4'@2.5' w120lbs of rete




Sw corner flooring off to the right 




cabinet w/mirror 92"LX4Hx 27"D.There is storage up top and bottom.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 4, 2008)

All I can say is nice, nice, nice!!!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2008)

Me too....


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 4, 2008)

Dayum Javlin. That almost looks like you know what your doing!!! 

Great job!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 4, 2008)

Wish I had one..... that way when I am building my diorama....nobody disturbes me or touchs my models .......(younger brother)


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice work!....I want one too Javlin!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 4, 2008)

Holy crap, dude! That's frikkin AWESOME!!!! I wanted one of those in my backyard, but the kiddo arrived, so I had to settle for a workbench in my garage (which its been too hot out there this summer to do anything on, yet...). Still....amazing lookin workshop ya got goin!


----------



## javlin (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks Guys,RAlien it's been almost 2 years in the makin and alot of work and alot of first.I have added a 28'x6' porch on the house as some other stuff but this is my first ground up deal.My wife asked "are you going to have a phone?"and I said "NO" if she wants to talk she will have get up off her butt and leave the TV .All the guys on the block are claiming dibbs if the wifee kicks them out.I will post pics when I get the ceiling up it actually got down to 73' in the office space with the a/c kinda surprised and no ceiling in there yet .





the floor understrusture





The outside basically finished.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 4, 2008)

What type of lumber do you use for framing ?, up here its all spruce and yours looks like some type of pine
Nice work


----------



## javlin (Sep 4, 2008)

It's all treated pine PB not going to mess around with those termites and the lap siding is hardi-plank.The HP is a dream to work with but hell on saw blades has them saw blades for lunch.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 4, 2008)

But the nice thing about Hardi boards are they will last forever. Good call on picking those.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 5, 2008)

nice javlin! are you a carpenter or builder of any sorts?


----------



## Heinz (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice work man!


----------



## javlin (Sep 5, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> nice javlin! are you a carpenter or builder of any sorts?



No I am not just stuff I have learned,watched and observed over the last 20 or so years.I am in the automotive industry and have been for 26yrs this is the reason I like woodwork;wood is forgiving you mess it up grab another piece.I will be glad when I get to the point where I start making my cabinet doors.I am going to do some kind of ground work for the 1/32 1/24 in wood planks and sod on the bottom of the cabinet.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice work, Javlin


----------



## timshatz (Sep 5, 2008)

That is really slick! Nice job Javelin!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 6, 2008)

Looks really great Jav... Too much work for me to do...


----------



## evangilder (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice. I have wanted to build myself an office/photo studio for a while, but haven't had the time/money/okay from the missus...


----------



## javlin (Dec 28, 2008)

Well an update is due.I have spent thus far this Christmas week about 40hrs in the shop and my son put in about 12-14hrs(ceiling sheet).Today starts the sanding  my favorite job.I had to take down all the lights of course.The shop was not going to have a ceiling but just to much heat in the summer,there goes the wood loft.This shop is better insulated than my house though.I have no problem getting the shop on one side down to below 60' and the office down to 50' and it's 75' outside .The blue and white boxes on the wall by the door are the laminate flooring  I buy it a box at a time as cash permits.In pic #5 is the N side of the office thats is were the 2 1/72 scale model cabinets go either side of the window just like I have in the house now.i can't wait no more 'Honey about doing this blab blab blab...." from across the house and I am virtually deaf in one ear.You know what that means I got to stop get up and go talk to her haha.Now she is going to come talk to me a radio,ice and Hunter will be the amendnities.Kevin


----------



## Njaco (Dec 28, 2008)

Freaking nice!!!

Whats the .22 for? small varmints? keep the wife and forum members at bay?


----------



## javlin (Dec 28, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Freaking nice!!!
> 
> Whats the .22 for? small varmints? keep the wife and forum members at bay?



When the wiffee gives the word about those members of the rodent family called squirrels the sniper in me comes out.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 28, 2008)

Great work Javlin, will look extremely impressive when its finished I imagine


----------



## A4K (Dec 29, 2008)

I WANT ONE!!! I WANT ONE!!!!!

Great work mate! Full credit to ya.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 29, 2008)

The freedom in it must be great

Good stuff Mate!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 29, 2008)

*drool*


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2008)

This whole project should be your entry for the "Group Build"!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 30, 2008)

As I said many moons ago in this very thread, way too much work for me man.... Lookin good so far...


----------



## muller (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Javlin, that is cool! It looks like you got professionals in to build it!


----------



## javlin (Jun 2, 2009)

Time for an update boys.I just finished laying the floor in the office and if I may say came out half way decent for my first attempt.This shop is part odf the reason I did not quite finish the Reich build and it's going to hamper this one some too but the builds give me the desire at least.Tomorrow I am going to start laying down the border trim and then the 1/4 round.Dan if you catch this should you come across or know anyone with pieces of glass for CHEAP now @ 90" X 22" or smaller even PM me the cabinet needs to get going before long.Pics


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 2, 2009)

Absolutely outstanding! Your doing great!

I am green with envy, too!


----------



## javlin (Jun 2, 2009)

It was a great sense of accomplishment to see it laid this evening.I think,I think,I see some light at the end of the tunnel just maybe.It will be three years come November I have been working on this GrauGeist and I would say right about 6K-7K later in the hole.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, you've come along nicely and it'll be the sweet taste of victory when you finally get the last bit of it done!

Years ago, I built a 1,000 sq. ft. gameroom for my folks up at thier place, in my "spare" time...it took me almost 2 years, so I have a pretty fair idea of what you're up against!


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice work, Jav. I've got an open spot in the back yard just waiting for somebody with your particular talents.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2009)

Looking great, Javlin! Laminate flooring isn't too bad to put in once you get into a groove on it. I have done the whole downstairs in our old condo and the family room in the house we are in now. The trim work is what seems to take the longest.

I would love to do something like this in my back yard someday.


----------



## javlin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yea Evan once I got past the first two rows it was a snap and Diddy I think this will be my last,way too much work.I have had people ask that I build working shutters and some other little things from the work I have accomplished on the house and the shop itself.Cheers Kevin


----------



## javlin (Jun 4, 2009)

Trim down though not perfect does the effect and got the door back on.The first pic shows the area were my work station is going to be 30"d X 75"w should be bib enough of a table top .Now I have to move on over to the other side and finish putting up the texture for the ceiling so i can put my lights up.The temp in the shop 71' the house 75' tell me the shop is not well insulated and has more straps in there than all the houses on the block combinesd I would bet.I was telling my Mmother-in-Law(she wants to move into the shop ) in the event of a storm I will pull the wires from the fuse box and power up the shop with the generator it runs off a 30A breaker now.Also in the third pick some visitors  some orbs


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2009)

That's a great job Kevin. It looks bigger, and better, than my house! Wanna do a swap??!!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 4, 2009)

Been watching this from the start, and I must say you've done a great job. Odd, tho, you don't say anything about
"permits" or "inspections". Are permits required to build a structure ? Are "inspections" [electrical, structural] required
as parts of the stages of the permit ? Just curious, as I don't know what your local laws require. Here in Va. Beach,
any structure over eighteen inches high, requires a building permit. You need a permit to replace a commode, or a
hot water heater....... even a chain link fence !!! You know, the folks at city hall have to get there share of the money.

Charles


----------



## javlin (Jun 4, 2009)

I took a gamble should I say Charles .I started this after Katrina knowing that inspectors would be elsewhere that's why it was a one man operation.At this point should it be brought up a fine would be levied.I had friends building there houses after Katrina of course and any roofing members over a 10' span have to be built by a company.My friend on the beach built his on site also,code officer inspects and says fine but we need a structural engineer to sigh off.It was 3-4 weeks before the sighoff came and he barely looked at it so all construction halted in that time frame for the most part.The wiring was done by an electrican from the house to the shop and he checked my work inside.I have kept a digital log of all the steps to this point should anything be brought up.I did find out how far it has to be from said property lines and gave myself room to spare though alot of the peoples sheds on the block mine included are too close the distance is 10'.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2009)

Fantastic work there Kevin!


----------



## javlin (Jul 24, 2009)

Well I have to multi-task daily guys I have another small installment on the shop,the gun cabinet.I also now have all the lights up just a single pic there of that.The weight bench is for me and the son,I hope,he's been asking.I still have to do some shelves and the bottom part of the rack for the floor.This part of the build once done means I move forward fully into finishing this room it's getting ever so closer


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2009)

That really looks great!

(God I hated sanding drywall)


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 25, 2009)

One step at a time, bud!  I despair of ever getting the green light from the wife to start one of my own.


----------



## javlin (Jul 25, 2009)

RA my wife almost made me or let's say I had been dreaming about it and she started pushing.This morning we were talking about it and I brought up that am about ready tyo move the guns out if I built the closet thia weekend and boy she was out there for 3hrs today.You see she has something planned for that room I use as my modeling room??maybe a new boyfriend .Anyhoo see pics of the L'arsenal


----------



## v2 (Jul 25, 2009)

8)


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 25, 2009)

Ver' nice indeed!!!!


----------



## javlin (Jul 25, 2009)

The parts on the floor are for my West Hurley Thompson a F/A lower(be selling),the stock and the 10" barrel I will be using they came off a 1928 Savage out of Russia.I have to do the thing with the ATF for the SBR I want to make it resemble a WWII Thompson as much as possible.I would like to get a hold of an SVT 40 or a VZ 58 here of late but the funds thing is kill'in me.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 25, 2009)

me like


----------



## javlin (Nov 29, 2009)

Well as you know guys I have been kind of slow on my builds tring to juggle many things at once and the shop once I am in is an all day affair.I have all the wall painted just some touch ups here and there.I have started to lay the floor in the other side as you can see.You are not suppose to glue these guys together but i have learned that your first 2-3 rows are the most importnat to get straight for all others to follow.These will dry till tomorrow night were I will lay 4-6 more and the next night even more then fly like the wind.I hope one can appreciate the effort this is the biggest and most expensive scratch build I have ever attempted .Three years come the NFL playoffs with that three man team Me,Myself and I with another 5-10% from the Wife and Son.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 29, 2009)

Have I told you how much I envy that? Great jo so far!


----------



## javlin (Nov 29, 2009)

Do not get envious yet Chris wait till start on the work stations and cabinets been watching alot on that here lately and have some ideals going on  Cheers Kevin


----------



## Njaco (Nov 29, 2009)

I know it may be a paIn in cleaning but for displaying something, I have found glass shelving with strategically placed lights is great. But the cleaning!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 29, 2009)

WOW Javlin, just found this thread. YOU ARE THE MAN!!!!!! That's awesome.


----------



## javlin (Nov 30, 2009)

Thks Aaron ,it's been a work in progress for sure.Chris that is all I have done thus far is glass shelves with overhead lighting and that is the plan here.I have a 91"L X 22"D to play with for shelving and have been collecting for the last year.I even have a DIO set up in Mind @ least for now for the bottom station.It's work and Love.Cheers Kevin


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2009)

F*cking nice work Kev!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2009)

Doing great there Kevin!

....how many more years to go....?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 30, 2009)

Looking good Kev!


----------



## javlin (Dec 1, 2009)

Thks Guys I have 75% of the floor laid in the wood work area now,looks like a friggen basketball court.I told the wife and son I might put up a nerf hoop on the backside of the cabinet  I will post the next set of pics when the floor,baseboards and windowsills are installed.I have done nothing more on the Dio with the G10/14 deal I might not even make it to enter  but I get like this when I see daylight it's full bore.

Years Wayne,I do not think so?after this it's either office area completion or go after the 15' work station on the back wall.One end of the work station in the corner will be the reloading station for my 20mm shells


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 1, 2009)

You do know I'm sitting here drooling, right? Frikkin awesome, bro!


----------



## javlin (Dec 1, 2009)

The floor RA is looking really good to were it's a bit worriesome when the wife is smiling at it,like "Oh God I am about to loose something" look.But really I am starting to drool myself some Building the cabinets and work station is going to be fun.Cheers Kevin

I got the floor to the end of the cabinet by the door in the 2nd pic above today.I say about 2 more hrs an the floor is through minus the baseboard of course.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 1, 2009)

Good stuff, Kevin! I just finished the home office with laminate as well. Once the first 2 rows are in and straight, it moves pretty quickly. You can't beat the look of it and it is really durable. I have 2 rooms done now and the living room is next.

Be careful though, once the wife sees how good the laminate looks in the shop, you may have another item on the "honey-do list".


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 2, 2009)

Looking better and better, man!

There gonna be a party when this is done?


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 2, 2009)

Hell yea Kevin, comin along great Brother.... Love ur gun closet, very envious...I wanna crawl in there and play with ur toys lol....

The floors lookin tits man, but like Eric said, the wifes eye may get caught up in the sheen and next thing u know ur installing it throughout the whole house....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice work!!


----------



## javlin (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey I got one piece of baseboard down,flloor is laided and the closet is empty right now Dan.Cheers Kevin


----------



## javlin (Dec 27, 2009)

Baseboards and window sills installed.Harrison that glass against the cabinet both were free one is an almost new windshield for my beater truck.Getting closer and closer.Cheers kevin


----------



## Heinz (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow thats looking bloody awesome mate!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 27, 2009)

Looking really good. 


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2009)

Dam fine job!


----------



## javlin (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank You Guys.The next question between the wife and I has been(1) start in the office/model room or (2)start a work station in the wood working area?You see we have been wanting to get an extar freezer but it has to go in the storage room which means moving the drill press and gun reloading station.I think option two may be the answer and maybe at least start on my model desk.The wall to the left of the a/c unit will have a 15' station that I have all the plans for in a mag. it will be nice @ about $400 or so.Cheers Kevin


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 27, 2009)

That looks great Javlin, WOW!!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 28, 2009)

Sweet mate!!! looks great 8)


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 28, 2009)

Looking really nice...I'm still jealous!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice work Kevin!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks great, Kevin! I just finished the last of the downstairs here with the laminate over the weekend. Baseboards always take the longest.


----------



## javlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks Felllas!Evan it was not that bad but then again what I selected for the baseboard was cheap and not really met for that purpose.The shape of the board and the back was maybe for a simple door frame but because of that it made doing some cuts in corners as a compound cut?  Once I figured that out it went easy.The reloading station is next while doing my new model desk 7' X 30" about's with plenty of storage underneath  can't wait this is the fun part.The sheetrock business was just too much frigg'in labor nothing more I can say and my hat is off to those guys for making it look so easy.Cheers Kevin


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 28, 2009)

Very cool, what do you reload? I used to shot trap competitively and always enjoyed reloading shells, I actually found it relaxing. Is that a working thompson????


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 28, 2009)

Awesome Kevin!!!


----------



## javlin (Jun 12, 2010)

Been some time since I put anything up I have been really busy with life and work.But i made it to the Gun show last W/E and picked up a 1000 bullets in .308 and parts for a trigger group for my Inland Carbine.This is my reloading station for now and maybe permanet I have another set of old cabinets to throw up (Harrison going for trash they were) and it has been real nice to work in 68' temps .I reloaded 350 rds last W/E only got some 3000 rds in various calibers  CYA


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 12, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 12, 2010)

I think in CA you would need your armory in a safe! Your "shop" is to envy! bill


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 12, 2010)

Fricken awesome! ...and yes I'm jealous as hell.


----------



## javlin (Jun 12, 2010)

N4521U said:


> I think in CA you would need your armory in a safe! Your "shop" is to envy! bill



Do not worry Bill the two guard dogs are not far off  and one with teeth the other with a carbine.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice Javlin!


----------



## javlin (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks Gnomey waiting on the plans for the wall work bench now should get started in a couple of weeks  Cheers

VB in answer to that question from long ago I reload 45acp,.308,30-06,8MM and 30cal carbine.I do find reloading relaxing and away to burn up that time when nothing is on TV and modeling is not in the blood.The Thompson works but is a West Hurley Thompson from the 80's and there semi version one day I will convert to an SBR.Cheers Kevin


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks great, Kevin! You have created quite a "man-cave".


----------



## javlin (Jun 14, 2010)

evangilder said:


> Looks great, Kevin! You have created quite a "man-cave".


Thks Evan and it is getting nicer all the time no Wifee to bug me ( hehe )


----------



## javlin (Aug 11, 2010)

Well there is a reason that I have not been building as much and here it is,the cabinet.What I have to do now is the wood doors and the glass doors themselves which will be the easy ones.The wood is all oak and pricey if I might add and I will be buying a biscuit cutter no more dowels for me(the frame you see was doweled).I am think'in that she is looking pretty good thus far and this was the last of the planes out of the house(built).Some Pics......


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 11, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 11, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2010)

Very Cool Kevin!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2010)

Good work!


----------



## javlin (Aug 12, 2010)

Thank You H,David,Wayne,RA and Gnomey


----------



## javlin (Aug 22, 2010)

I guess I am getting alittle excited to see this part coming to a close.What I have here is pics of the glass doors installed all except for one(one piece of glass cut wrong).I am now at the point of building the solid wood doors and they will be a panel cut type out of oak.I will have to reread and refresh the memory on the build of these.While the glass doors look nice they are far from perfect but will do,as a grade I would give myself a 75-80 not bad for my very first rodeo.I have all the 1/48,1/32 and 1/24 now present in the shop.The little computer room is about to become the wife's for whatever she likes.

I wanted to add for any considering doing this you will save a bundle.I have had two cabinet makers state that the going rate is $230 L/F and I have 7.5' and so far I am in for about $550 and maybe $250+ for the doors. Cheers Kevin


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 22, 2010)

That really came out nicely!


----------



## javlin (Aug 22, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> That really came out nicely!



Thanks David,I am proud of it! 3 years,3 years in the making to get to this point.This is the longest I have ever worked on a model


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------



## javlin (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for looking in and your comments it is definitly is bring about a sense of accomplishment for myself.I am dying to get into the BOB GB with my 1/24 109 from Bandai just have to justify it to myself though I am go'in to be on my first holiday in 20 months come next week  and it might stretch into 2WKS .Cheers and Thanks again


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 23, 2010)

I thought you said a 20 month holiday   

Enjoy!


----------



## javlin (Aug 23, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> I thought you said a 20 month holiday
> 
> Enjoy!



That my boy would be what some would call the unemployment line


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 23, 2010)

That is really cool.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 31, 2010)

Just ran across this thread. Where are you going to put the Vac machine?


----------



## evangilder (Aug 31, 2010)

Looking great! I'm envious of your man-cave.


----------



## javlin (Sep 2, 2010)

hawkeye2an said:


> Just ran across this thread. Where are you going to put the Vac machine?



I have room on the other side of the cave for that.It might not be as elaborate as yours but Andy do you think it could be done with one of those heat guns you use for removing tiles?


----------



## Trebor (Oct 17, 2010)

Javelin, may I PLEASE take that American Airlines DC-4 off your hands?


----------



## javlin (Oct 19, 2010)

Rob I probably never will build it I got it really really really cheap.Email me your addy.Cheers


----------



## Trebor (Oct 19, 2010)

alrighty, I've sent ya the email. thanks a bunch, man. you dunno how hard American Airlines birds are to come by. AA has some type of strict copyright law that prohibits most model makers from producing American Airlines decals. old or current. anyway, thanks again  you can tell I'm such a sucker for silver birds like that <3


----------



## javlin (Oct 29, 2010)

Well it's not much of an update but progress.I have built the shelves for the lower cabinets all out of scrap wood I just could not see making something extravagant being no one after this will see them once the doors are made.My Wife will like the fact that all all the models are out of the house and the old desk removed from the extra bedroom.When you look at the models most of them are two deep I did not count but I figure maybe 100+ kits on the lower shelves.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 29, 2010)

Whoa, had no idea you had opened a Hobby Shop!


----------



## Trebor (Oct 29, 2010)

you should get 'em all out and take pics of what you got!  most kits I had was like 10 at a time.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm with VB, SON!!!!! I've been in hobby shops that didn't have the selection you have, WOW!!


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 29, 2010)

I just showed your little project here to my wife Kevin. Her response: "His wife just wanted his [email protected] out of the house" If only I had room in the back yard I'm sure I would be able to get one too!


----------



## javlin (Oct 30, 2010)

yea Glenn she is probably right but remember on the other side of that cabinet is the wood work area.I got my last bonus a couble of weeks ago and I have tried to keep it for thyself to start the last workstation.I cannot figure what she wants to do with the computer roomi n the house.That was the old com/hobby room I know that carpet comes up and hardwood goes down but beyond that


----------



## javlin (Jan 14, 2012)

Well the Cabinet is all but done I think sure changes the look of the whole room.The doors I found at Hoods for "TEN BUCKS A PIECE" that is cheaper than I can buy the wood or build them.The work station is next if time provides it.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 14, 2012)

Kevin, your man cave is the envy of probably every married guy here. I would also imagine a number of modelers here that have left substantial drool puddles near their chairs. It's looking great!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 14, 2012)

You've got more money tied up in the contents of those cabinets then I have in this house ! Looks great !

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## javlin (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks Fellas it has been along time getting to this point,to long really.It really amazed me though in just getting the doors on how it made the room bigger(boxes not jumping out at you) and such a finished look.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2012)

Very Nice Kevin, done good man!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2012)

I just showed my pre-wife that pic - with a big, drool-laden smile.

She smiled.

Then said; "Never."

ooohhhhhhhhh...................................


----------



## javlin (Jan 20, 2012)

just showed my pre-wife that pic - with a big, drool-laden smile.

She smiled.

Then said; "Never."

ooohhhhhhhhh................................... and told my wife what Glenn's wife said and she shook her head and laughed 

But I started last night on the work station and the the Skil jig saw I bought yesterday is a POS and is going back in about an hour once have woken up good.I am figuring maybe 40-60hours on this station much faster than the cabinets.


----------



## javlin (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I found a PDF of my next project for the shop and kinda the last for awhile "read it and weep" Now if I can get just 90% as good as that pic I will be one happy little puppy.I am going to finish up all the 1/4 circles today with assembly.I figure I should have the the major portions hanging by next week.Once I finish this does that mean I get to paint and work on my old Pooprolet? 

PDF http://prism2.mem.drexel.edu/~paul/handyman/wallHangingWorkBench.pdf


----------



## Hotntot (Jan 20, 2012)

I feel sick. I want one. It's one hell of a build. Can we all hang out with a crate of beers?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 20, 2012)

javlin said:


> Well I found a PDF of my next project for the shop and kinda the last for awhile "read it and weep" Now if I can get just 90% as good as that pic I will be one happy little puppy.I am going to finish up all the 1/4 circles today with assembly.I figure I should have the the major portions hanging by next week.Once I finish this does that mean I get to paint and work on my old Pooprolet?
> 
> PDF http://prism2.mem.drexel.edu/~paul/handyman/wallHangingWorkBench.pdf



 Man! that looks great!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2012)

I agree!


----------



## javlin (Jan 20, 2012)

I feel sick. I want one. It's one hell of a build. Can we all hang out with a crate of beers?

That day should br coming soon most of the the guys on block claim dibs if the wife kicks them out of the house with a freezer,a/c and heat one is set 




Well I got 3 out 6 of the bench supports assembled with the hardboard up front glued and tacked in place.My shop was totally clean last night and is a wreck ATTM dust everywhere and the wife could not believe it .Hey it's just like building a model clean off the desk to start the new one only to mess that up also.This kind of stuff is fun kinda like dropping a cam in an engine or a better set of heads,repairs let somebody else handle that.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow...you've done an awesome job!

It's been great watching the progress over the years, well done! 

(and yes, I want one...seriously!)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2012)

You could really help some of these guys out Kevin....if you did mail order cabinet kits....


----------



## javlin (Jan 21, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> You could really help some of these guys out Kevin....if you did mail order cabinet kits....



On a side note I am 51 now and hope to be doing something along those lines in small furniture later on seeing that my wife teaches in a Catholic school and all and most of the clients are dotors/lawyers.I just have to get good enough to get into a couple of homes and maybe some talk for they are the ones who can truly afford that kind of efforts.Atleast that is the plan have to see what life deals me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2012)

Well, best of luck to you then!


----------



## javlin (Jan 26, 2012)

Work Continues......and yes I have my Persian rug flaw


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow! Real nice!


----------



## javlin (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks Wayne and Glenn still working it out should have it finished this week.I spent another $360 today and it should just about cover it all bringing the project in somewhere 550-600 not to bad.I am just about done with the light fixture just got to mount the lights inside,wire them parallel and mount her to the wall.Then the dust collect system and the power outlets.It was nice to have a nice long counter to build the light section on  a dream coming true for me and I think I am going to hit the 90% mark on looks


----------



## evangilder (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow! Awesome work!


----------



## javlin (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks Evan


----------



## Trebor (Jan 30, 2012)

javlin said:


> Well the Cabinet is all but done I think sure changes the look of the whole room.The doors I found at Hoods for "TEN BUCKS A PIECE" that is cheaper than I can buy the wood or build them.The work station is next if time provides it.


 
that is unbelieveable, man. I wish I could be that handy! perhaps one day....the only handyman in my household is my stepdad. and he's built some nice things, with my help of course. lol I SERIOUSLY need to put up another shelf....I'm running out of room to put my models >.>


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## javlin (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks Rob and Hugh it was tuff getting motivated today but it finally happened.I got the lights up and wired in and what a PIA to some degree I did not leave enough wire in the wall to work with short of me going in the attic and loosening up the u-nails and that was not happening.I prevailed in the long run just one double light was not working all the way so back to Lowes tomorrow.I will pop up some pics tomorrow or the next day.  Cheers


----------



## javlin (Jan 31, 2012)

Well she is getting awful close got the lights,dust collection system(still needs varnish) and the outlets wired up.The draws are getting close to being completed also just got to buy alittle more wood.I have not trimed out the top yet because I have to drill some 1/2" holes in it for the vise to be installed on the L/end.I had a thought tonight on the first section to the left of putting my 2 gallon air tank there with a permanent table top coupler so I could plug in there?I put in 13.5 hours today with some asprins needed about 3 hours ago .If I can complete it enough tomorrow I am going to Hobbytown in Mobile as treat to myself 

Some pics........


----------



## javlin (Feb 3, 2012)

Well this should close this thread out for me the wall work station is complete except for a couple of things tomorrow minor stuff.As you can see added an extra draw on the far right side to hide more stuff.I really enjoyed this project the most so far and like it should taught me some things.I still have to build myself a work island to be able to work in a 360' fashion and a wall rack to store misc. wood.The other pic just shows the clamp station and reloading station and the entrance to the office/model room.It has been fun and have very much appreciated the support I got


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 3, 2012)

WHAT A MAN CAVE!!!!!!!!   EXCELLENT JOB JAVLIN!!!!!   My hats of to sir. That is nice.


----------



## javlin (Feb 3, 2012)

Thks Aaron it is a great place to hide from the wife


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2012)

Fantastic result Kevin, done good mate!


----------



## javlin (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Wayne but what next


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm sure you'll figure something out.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 5, 2012)

Going to be hard to top that one, Kevin. That is really nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice work! Looks great.


----------



## javlin (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks thier Evan and Hugh it was alot of fun and the sense of accoplishment was nice.You are right Evan not going to be topped for alittle while but I have made a decision I think from plans for the Island.I was going to make it roll so I can lay it up against the wall when not in use but in my readings you want that platform set good.I may buy some wheels that lock down which could be one solution?Anyway thanks for the postive feedback


----------

